# LH's Blaircrow - inspired by SKAustin



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

There's a hundred ways to skin a cat... so I'm calling this project done even though I wish I had thought of the trimmings a little harder. Oh well, plenty of planning for next year. *** I just noticed I didn't finish the lashing - oops. ***

How I made them here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33356

What you see in the pictures below is a total deviation from SKAustin's blaircrow idea - _there are two others_. I used semi-gnarled oak branches for the structure, a foam skull from Michael's and felt sheets for the cloth.

All felt pieces are separate that are draped on the vertical sticks. It looks pretty cool blowing in the wind similar to the sails on a ghost ship. PM me if you are interested how to achieve the level of tatteredness with felt.

Day shot:


















Night shot, may be hard to see:
_The final pose for these will be tilted more toward the observer instead of sticking straight up. I didn't have the stand made yet._


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this variation! It's a very distinctive take on the original prop. The tattered felt pieces look as if they've been around for a long time - well done!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice! I agree on the felt pieces, they look like they've been rotting on that pole for years.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

They look menacing! Great job!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool take on the Blaircrow. Very nice.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool prop LordH! It looks like it has been around for years.....Felt is it? It looks like old, tattered sail cloth...very, very nice!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice, he looks perfect!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great ..love the nature additive to props


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice! I love the tattered look of the felt, it has a very creepy feel to it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this version of the blaircrow!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone! It was fun and easy to make. I wish I had faith it wouldn't break in transit to a field of cluster of oak trees to get a good picture (similar to Morrow's work). Glad y'all like it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love how these older threads pop up - I made 3 of these last year and they are awesome props! Love the idea and the sky is the limit when it comes to the variations. Cheap too using tree branches!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

imagine walking into one of these in the middle of the night *shudder*


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Lord Homicide ,

Where did you buy sheets of Felt ? I like the way it hangs on your fantastic version of the Blaircrows . .


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW LH! That is CREEPY! I LOVE IT!!!!!!! Awesome job!!!!!Very creative!


----------

